# God of Fire Robusto by Don Carlos 2005 Cigar Review - Good $5 cigar that cost $15



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Bought a three pack of these.The box was a cheesy red paper thing..not impressed.The cigar itself is average looking,slightly veiny,dark wrapper.Up...

Read the full review here: God of Fire Robusto by Don Carlos 2005 Cigar Review - Good $5 cigar that cost $15


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks Jon i always viewed these exactly the same way.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the review. For the money you expect a 10. I'll save the cash.


----------

